# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Fire Extinguisher for CO2 cylinder?



## Detox (Feb 26, 2004)

I have access to used fire extinguishers. I believe they are the dry chemical kind (ie. they release powder) They are empty now and still have the fire extinguisher handle etc on them. 

Can I have these fire extinguishers be modified and used as my CO2 cylinder for my CO2 setup? Had anyone else had experience with this?

Cheers, 

Detox


----------



## Detox (Feb 26, 2004)

I have access to used fire extinguishers. I believe they are the dry chemical kind (ie. they release powder) They are empty now and still have the fire extinguisher handle etc on them. 

Can I have these fire extinguishers be modified and used as my CO2 cylinder for my CO2 setup? Had anyone else had experience with this?

Cheers, 

Detox


----------



## something fishy (Aug 12, 2004)

I am glad you posted this question I have been wondering the very same thing, can't wait to see the answer.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

In general yes, you can use CO2 fire extinguishers for CO2 for your tank. Not sure however if the dry chemical ones are the same, for sure they would need to be flushed very well but the pressure ratings may possibly differ. You may even need a different test certificate so I'm not sure if they will even fill one with CO2 unless it was made for CO2. If you're lucky they may all use the same cylinders... let us know if you find out. Taking it to your local fire extinguisher service center would probably answer your question better.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I looked into it once but ended up getting some 20# beverage CO2 tanks. What I was told is you will have to replace the top valve and clean the tank. You will all so have to get the tank pressure tested after you get a new valve to accommodate the CO2 regulator. I thought it was allot of hassle for the small 5# tanks. 

Hawk


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I've seen regular CO2 extinguishers used. I would be hesitant to use one with dry chemicals in it. It would need a through cleaning but otherwise the body of the extinguisher is the same. If you go to a fire extinguisher supply, they can get you any size tank you may want or need from 1.5 to 100lb. Usually they have a selection of used tanks sitting around. Little sandpaper and paint and they look great.

When I got mine it was $9 for a new valve and $5 for the hydro test. One tank(5lb) was free from a friend and the other(10lb) they charged me $42 for. Smaller tanks would cost less. 

Once the guy said it would have given me dozens of small tanks he threw out ... if only I had been there the week before.

In my opinion you should be able to use an extinguisher that has been emptied, washed, rinsed, etc. but when comparing the hassle it may be just as easy to get a tank that has never held the dry chemicals. In either case you'll need a trip to the extinguisher supply.


----------



## Detox (Feb 26, 2004)

Update time......

I called a couple of Fire Extinguisher Service centers and the consensus at each place I was told you can not convert a dry chemical fire extinguisher to a pressurized CO2 gas cylinder.
This is due to the PSI rating, dry chemical is 125PSI vs ~800 PSI for CO2. 

However, you can get some CO2 tanks cheap at these places. Norwood Fire (Toronto) will sell ~10lb CO2 tank for your setup for $75CAD and another place I called said $60CAD. 

So there you have it.

Detox


----------



## Dojo (Feb 2, 2003)

my 20# aluminum tank is at about 900 PSI. The pressure fluctuates depending on the ambient room temp. In the winter its at like 650 - 700 ... right now, summer, its at 900.

I'd just save up the $ and get a real CO2 tank. Every penny is worth the feeling of knowing you did something RIGHT.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I got three 20# beverage tanks. At the time I ask the Coke delivery man they where changing out their old steel tanks to aluminum. I got them free with some really old regulators. I had to buy a new gauge on one regulator but the rest are working fine. Since then I have traded them in for refills at a welding shop for $16 each. If you have a beverage company in your area I would give them a call or ask the delivery guy. He might give you a deal on some tanks.

Hawk


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

FWIW, I called around several places in Orlando a month or so back. None of the fire extinguisher shops I hit upon sold tanks with a regulator type gauge. Several pointed me to a shop called "Florida Carbonic". I was able to get a brand new aluminum 10lb tank with C02 for $110. Future refills should be <$10.


----------

